# RAM overclocking



## assasin (Nov 7, 2006)

I've a Hynix 1GB DDR2 667 ram RAM timings r 5-5-5-15 and latency is 61.5ns.My mobo is Asus M2N-MX.I've OCed the ram to 800MHz and dere was no booting probs.PC ran stable even during gaming.At 800 RAM timin is 5-5-5-15 and latency is 51ns.My question is  is will d RAM get damaged if i run it at 800MHZ?


----------



## Ch@0s (Nov 7, 2006)

^^Did you increase the voltage? If the voltage is less than 2-2.1V, there's no chance of damage. Above that, you'll need active cooling.


----------



## assasin (Nov 7, 2006)

Voltage setting is at default setting.I ony inc the FSB.Is there any active cooling sol for RAM?If yes plz mention its cost and d name of the manufacturer.


----------



## samrulez (Nov 7, 2006)

Well...."active" cooling solutions are not very easily available....but just add a 80mm or 120mm fan to it....it shouldn't cost you much


----------



## assasin (Nov 7, 2006)

Dude how do i add a fan near the RAM?I mean where shall i fix the fan????


----------



## samrulez (Nov 7, 2006)

Well you will have to make use of you modding skills for that..  .. 

*Hints:*Try Using Twin sided tape...
Try hanging it with a piece of wire, suspend it from the PSU wires...Stick it to the mobo heat sink..


----------



## assasin (Nov 7, 2006)

Thnx 4 d idea dude.


----------



## Ch@0s (Nov 8, 2006)

@sam: I meant using a fan as active cooling

Here's how I did it

*img61.imageshack.us/img61/9259/0311062108vk9.jpg


----------

